# Any other Zelda fans?



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 19, 2015)

Just finished Oot for like the 4684786484th time. Im mad baked and slaying Gannon's punk ass got me wondering if he will be in Zelda U. 

Imo TP was trash, and i didn't play SS. Im buying a wii U the day this new one relases next year. Better live up to the hype or ill be mad as fuckkkkkk


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 21, 2015)

My mind is still boggles at the fact there was NOTHING at E3 about Zelda U. I play each zelda game I like once every year.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 22, 2015)

PeyoteReligion said:


> My mind is still boggles at the fact there was NOTHING at E3 about Zelda U. I play each zelda game I like once every year.


Nintendo really blew E3. They have a half assed metroid game and practically a remake of four swords


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 22, 2015)

I want elder scrolls 6


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 22, 2015)

gulfcoastgrower said:


> I want elder scrolls 6


Yeah me too. I've been playing Elder Scrolls Online since it came out for console.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 22, 2015)

How is eso ? Preordered it and the kept delaying it so i got somthing else playing the witcher 3 its a great game


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 27, 2015)

Man I just was gifted an n64 game console with the expansion pack and am having like no luck finding majoras mask locally and online is like 60 bucks... ocarina of time is a little cheaper but I like majoras mask better.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Jul 28, 2015)

I FUCKING LOVE Zelda

While I dont play the games themselves anymore, I did growing up and it was a favorite series of Nintendo

No bullshit I design homebrew Zelda games using a very strong C++ derrived software program. Zelda Classic.

I'll be glad to show some pics later, right now dabs are of an utmost importance


----------



## Herbivores (Aug 6, 2015)

undercoverfbi said:


> I FUCKING LOVE Zelda
> 
> While I dont play the games themselves anymore, I did growing up and it was a favorite series of Nintendo
> 
> ...


I would like to see this, Zelda is awesome!

Are your games for emulators or are the PC games?


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 6, 2015)

^ what he said


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 9, 2015)

Went ahead and bought ocarina of time, also bought a super nintendo with mario kart, super mario world, and donkey kong country. So yeah it is safe to say I wont have a life for a while lol.


----------



## Herbivores (Aug 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Went ahead and bought ocarina of time, also bought a super nintendo with mario kart, super mario world, and donkey kong country. So yeah it is safe to say I wont have a life for a while lol.


I recently just got one of thous emulator consoles. The one I got has nes, snes, and genesis all in one. Suppose to be a 64 console released next year. Im super stoked, want to play some 64 games.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 9, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Went ahead and bought ocarina of time, also bought a super nintendo with mario kart, super mario world, and donkey kong country. So yeah it is safe to say I wont have a life for a while lol.



Oot is such a good game man.


Herbivores said:


> I recently just got one of thous emulator consoles. The one I got has nes, snes, and genesis all in one. Suppose to be a 64 console released next year. Im super stoked, want to play some 64 games.


For the same price u can buy an n64


----------



## Herbivores (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, might end up doing that. The one thing I do like, is just having one console. Its a nice space saver.


mollymcgrammar said:


> Oot is such a good game man.
> 
> 
> For the same price u can buy an n64


Yeah, I might end up doing that. The one thing I like about the emulator is, it saves alot of space. Rather than have like 4 consoles, I can have just one. 

It also uses the original controllers otherwise it would be a no go for me. That one reasons is why I hate playing emulators on the computer. The keyword is a joy kill.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 10, 2015)

Herbivores said:


> Yeah, might end up doing that. The one thing I do like, is just having one console. Its a nice space saver.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I might end up doing that. The one thing I like about the emulator is, it saves alot of space. Rather than have like 4 consoles, I can have just one.
> ...


Yeah i have the Ootaster quest on an emulator on my tablet. I got sick of the controls quick and quit. Not to mention the quality wasn't up to par


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 27, 2015)

IMO, OoT and Majora's Mask are two of the best games ever made by anyone.

Only two systems I have at my place for the time being are a N64 and a GameCube. I got a LoZ collector's edition disc that came with the GC and it gets played more than any other disc...with the exception of Super Smash Bros. Melee, of course.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 27, 2015)

OOBubblesOO said:


> IMO, OoT and Majora's Mask are two of the best games ever made by anyone.
> 
> Only two systems I have at my place for the time being are a N64 and a GameCube. I got a LoZ collector's edition disc that came with the GC and it gets played more than any other disc...with the exception of Super Smash Bros. Melee, of course.


Sounds like we could be good friends Haha

The hype is real for zelda u. What are your expectations?


----------



## OOBubblesOO (Aug 27, 2015)

mollymcgrammar said:


> Sounds like we could be good friends Haha
> 
> The hype is real for zelda u. What are your expectations?


Unfortunately, I expect that I won't have the chance to play it...next system I plan on getting is a ps4 (or whatever comes after it)


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been meaning to pick up Majora's Mask but kind of want to get the New 3DS first for the added controls.


----------



## Flagg420 (Aug 28, 2015)

Loved Zelda.... pre-windwaker.... When they decided Link should look like an anime little girl, I lost interest....

Still play emulated Zelda 1 n 2, and have the adapter for PC so I can rock my N64 emulator for Ocarina of Time....

I think if I had Ocarina of Time, and Final Fantasy 7.... I would be content on games......


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 29, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> Loved Zelda.... pre-windwaker.... When they decided Link should look like an anime little girl, I lost interest....
> 
> Still play emulated Zelda 1 n 2, and have the adapter for PC so I can rock my N64 emulator for Ocarina of Time....
> 
> I think if I had Ocarina of Time, and Final Fantasy 7.... I would be content on games......


The graphics in Windwaker were hard to get used to, but that game was actually epic.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

Only the regular NES system knew what was up with Zelda games, other than that I felt the rest were garbage.


----------



## Flagg420 (Aug 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Only the regular NES system knew what was up with Zelda games, other than that I felt the rest were garbage.


As epic as Ocarina was, and endlessly replayable.... Zelda II for the NES was my favorite... the cave maze to the hammer, acquiring up/down stab, strategically spending exp. for attribute upgrades.... fucking epic. Shadow Link.... the music in the background of the last dungeon! (mental note, find this for a ring tone)


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Only the regular NES system knew what was up with Zelda games, other than that I felt the rest were garbage.


Well, considering the technology developed in the making of ocarina of time for the N64 pretty much revolutionized the whole industry, and the fact that it is still the highest rated game of all time and continues to be a best seller for 3ds and digital copies on the WiiU, i must disagree. The NES games were amazing though. 

Windwaker was also pretty revolutionary, and for anyone who pays attention to the storyline of the franchise it really flipped the script on us all. Alot of people were turned off by the new art style, but in fact it had one of the darkest stories in the franchise. How many rated E games feature a world that has just been flooded resulting in the death of the majority of the population?

Majoras Mask was especially impressive. The entire game was developed in under a year. If that doesn't show how brilliant the Staff in that division of Nintendo are.... Well idk what does. 

Twilight Princess had a shitty story IMO. Playing as wolf link was nothing short of annoying. Its the only one i played and wasnt too fond of.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

mollymcgrammar said:


> Well, considering the technology developed in the making of ocarina of time for the N64 pretty much revolutionized the whole industry, and the fact that it is still the highest rated game of all time and continues to be a best seller for 3ds and digital copies on the WiiU, i must disagree. The NES games were amazing though.
> 
> Windwaker was also pretty revolutionary, and for anyone who pays attention to the storyline of the franchise it really flipped the script on us all. Alot of people were turned off by the new art style, but in fact it had one of the darkest stories in the franchise. How many rated E games feature a world that has just been flooded resulting in the death of the majority of the population?
> 
> ...


I can understand your feelings about how it revolutionized things but honestly it just wasn't anywhere near as bad ass. It looked like a panzy ass kids game by the time it evolved.

Oh lets mention how EASY the newer ones are...


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I can understand your feelings about how it revolutionized things but honestly it just wasn't anywhere near as bad ass. It looked like a panzy ass kids game by the time it evolved.
> 
> Oh lets mention how EASY the newer ones are...


Twilight was definitely easy. I never played the 3ds games or skyward sword. 

The N64 games definitely werent too easy. Perhaps the combat parts of the game, and early dungeons.... Water temple in Oot might be the most stressful thing on the planet. Ive beaten it hundreds of times and still forget where one of the keys are. Majoras Mask was a challenge as well. Keep in mind these games are meant to be playable by kids. They can't be impossible for them.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 29, 2015)

mollymcgrammar said:


> Twilight was definitely easy. I never played the 3ds games or skyward sword.
> 
> The N64 games definitely werent too easy. Perhaps the combat parts of the game, and early dungeons.... Water temple in Oot might be the most stressful thing on the planet. Ive beaten it hundreds of times and still forget where one of the keys are. Majoras Mask was a challenge as well. Keep in mind these games are meant to be playable by kids. They can't be impossible for them.


I understand that, this is why I drifted from my fondness of the brand. Nintendo had so many games that were way more difficult than what we are getting now adays. yeah there was bullshit like battletoads where it was almost "luck" if you could get through it but I just feel like too many games these days are on easy mode because the majority need it easy...

I even put down the witcher 3 after playing it on the hardest difficulty and leveling up 0 abilities but I still found it so damn easy...


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Aug 29, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I understand that, this is why I drifted from my fondness of the brand. Nintendo had so many games that were way more difficult than what we are getting now adays. yeah there was bullshit like battletoads where it was almost "luck" if you could get through it but I just feel like too many games these days are on easy mode because the majority need it easy...
> 
> I even put down the witcher 3 after playing it on the hardest difficulty and leveling up 0 abilities but I still found it so damn easy...


Try the 3 heart challenge in any zelda game. Just skip all the heart containers...... THATS HARD. 

There are lots of ways to handicap yourself to make the challenge better. My first playthrough is usually just me getting to the end of the game. After that its a 3 heart challenge. 

Never played the witcher


----------



## akmatanuska (Sep 4, 2015)

Ah I've played most of them I'd have to say out of the older ones A Link To The Past is my favorite. Obviously Ocarina is the best and I own two copies of it and major as mask on n64. I've beat the first and second legend of zeldas on Nintendo I've also beat, seasons and ages, four swords, a link to the past and ocarina. To be honest I never played ww, or any of the new ones. I REALLY Need To Get A Wii AND Play The New ones. I also have never beat Majoras! I started a new file a month ago got outside of the first town and quit playing so I'll have to start up again..


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 28, 2015)

mollymcgrammar said:


> The graphics in Windwaker were hard to get used to, but that game was actually epic.


I just got WindWaker HD for Wii U... Named my character "Mr.Wiiner", and during the sword tutorial he said "Thats right Mr.Wiiner, keep thrusting"! I just started playing it last night and dabs just made it great.


akmatanuska said:


> Ah I've played most of them I'd have to say out of the older ones A Link To The Past is my favorite. Obviously Ocarina is the best and I own two copies of it and major as mask on n64. I've beat the first and second legend of zeldas on Nintendo I've also beat, seasons and ages, four swords, a link to the past and ocarina. To be honest I never played ww, or any of the new ones. I REALLY Need To Get A Wii AND Play The New ones. I also have never beat Majoras! I started a new file a month ago got outside of the first town and quit playing so I'll have to start up again..


Most of the older titles are ONLY on 3DS! Ocarina of time is supposed to release to Wii U in 2016 along with the new title. Were you guys around for Twilight Princess? How many times did they push the release date? Then the game was kind of shitty, I lost a great deal of interest of it! I hope they dont do it to the new one...


----------



## akmatanuska (Nov 29, 2015)

Nah I haven't played any new ones after four swords lol been forever. Wasn't around for twilight either.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Dec 5, 2015)

Ocarina of Time is my favorite game ever. I did think that Majoras mask had better gameplay tho. And I loved all the masks. Really fun. Windwaker is awesome also. I actually haven't finished it yet. I have the emulator tho. I'm at one of the temple after you get the 3 stones or jewels or whatever they were in that one. I might actually start playing it after I type this post. Ocarina of Time is my favorite tho. Does anyone else here skip thru to get the un breakable big Goron sword before doing the forest temple? Fuck a shield, other than the spirit temple boss.


----------

